# Infant Props and Poses



## Ashleyhalephotograph (Jul 10, 2014)

In two days, I am going to set up my first infant photo shoot. Is there any tricks and tips that can help me with lighting? Any poses or prop ideas would be nice as we'll. I'm really nervous because this shoot is going in my portfolio to start my new business. Also, if anyone could tell me a great watermarking software that would be appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 11, 2014)

Bit late with 2 days to go i you are starting a photography business you shouldn't need help with lighting you should have it down to a T


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2014)

My background (not photography related) is in education with infants and toddlers birth to 3. I've seen baby photography 'out there' that doesn't necessarily demonstrate the most appropriate positioning for newborns. I would only put the baby in positions that are typically used with newborns (always supporting the head and keeping the head and neck aligned - you don't want to compromise the baby's breathing). It might be best to let the parents hold/position the baby with you providing directions/suggestions keeping the parents' comfort level in mind. 

If you haven't already I'd be practicing with baby blankets and a doll/teddy etc. to figure out some shots, how the background looks, your camera settings and lighting, etc. to do test shots ahead of time so you know what you're doing when you get into a session with the clients.

I think I'd make sure you're prepared for the photo session and figure out watermarking later if you are still at the point of getting photos for a portfolio. There's a lot to doing this as a business, you could look at American Society of Media Photographers or websites of other pro photographers organizations like PPA for business resources.


----------



## KelSS90 (Jul 11, 2014)

Putting a heating pad where the baby will be laying, or under the blanket on low, will help keep him/her comfortable. Also a space heater in the area that you will be shooting and a white noise machine. 

If I were in your shoes, I would be spending ALL day Saturday working with a baby doll - get your lighting set and work on your swaddling skills. Also reading natural posing guides and newborn photography articles online.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2014)

Since you brought up swaddling... that's something too that you need to know how to do properly. The blanket should be loose around the baby's legs for it to be done in the safest way for the child.

Hip-Healthy Swaddling | International Hip Dysplasia Institute 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...o-swaddle-a-baby/sls-20076006?footprints=mine

How to swaddle your baby - Photo Gallery | BabyCenter 
And a video - notice the doc gets the baby's head aligned early on, then later in the video positions the baby's hips so the head neck and trunk are aligned (so the hips aren't going one way and the head the other way).  
How to swaddle a baby | Video | BabyCenter


----------

